# Swarm question



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Yesterday I caught two swarms .. well rather, they moved in here into my empty hives after I had put some lemongrass oil on them. Seriously, they moved in within 2 hours of adding it! Anyways, One swarm seems to be settled in nicely. The other swarm which was a bigger swarm though has had a cluster that just hangs out on the corner of the hive. They seem to be the Queens guards. I noticed they don't come and go like the others. Tonight I sat there looking for the Queen and sure enough, she was with them. It is bugging me because they are on the OUTSIDE of the hive. 80-90% of the swarm is in the hive like they are supposed to be. Does this mean she doesn't like the hive? Are the changes higher of them reswarming if she doesn't enter and fall in love with the hive? is there something I can do to encourage them a bit more to stick around? Or what reason would it be that the queen is not fully entering the frame part of the hive?


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm no pro, but I would help them into the hive, and add a sugar water feeder or just drizzle in e few teaspoons of honey to give them something to make them comfy.
If they're on the outside I'd imagine they will likely fly away and soon, get on it asap.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Do you have an old queen shipping cage available? If so, I'd try to carefully capture her

and place her inside it and place it inside the hive but with the screen side accessible so that

she can be attended to and left for a couple days. Release her and hope for the best. 

Even so, if they decide to "change their mind" about staying around, 

there's not much else you can do about it. Congrats on having two . . . I've only had one so far.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

well i am going to feed them and hope they stay. today is a stormy day so i dont think they would try to do it today which gives me a day to convince them to stick around


----------



## fatrat (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe spray them with some sugar water and sweep them up and dump them in the hive. I think I would first go with the idea of trying to catch the queen in an old queen cage. Take the screen off and scoop her up even if it means squishing a few bees and put the screen back on. Chances are if you can get her in the hive she will stay. They aren't real picky about where they live as long as it is livable. The rest of the bees will go where ever she goes.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't have an old queen cage. The reason I bought the hives last year was that I caught a small swarm on a road sign  This year it was a little difficult to buy NUCs so I decided to just ask God for some and cross my fingers otherwise  I guess if i am meant to have them, they will stay. I am nervous but... so far they aren't leaving. Tomorrow morning i will add another Super and take off the current top so that they would have to come in and out of the little hole. It might keep them in more  THey even sleep on the outside but whe it rains they go in. Its going to rain tonight so i know they will be tucked tight tonight. I have the super ready to go before daylight tomorrow


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Keep us posted! :goodjob:


----------



## fatrat (Feb 21, 2009)

Well if they go in the hive at night maybe you should feed them and lock them inside for a few days by putting a screen in front of the entrance.

I can send you some queen cages if you want them.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

A swarm often has more than one queen. She may know another queen is inside and only one is going to survive. I would pick her up and place her at the entrance. She will likely go right in. Shortly after, there will only be one.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

So.... what happened???


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

we had a few really REALLY cold nights and the idiots were still on the outside! (36 degs) I thought they were dead for sure! I moved the hive and knocked the bees into the frames (even though they seemed dead) The new spot has more sunshine. I figured out that less than 5% were actually doing work while the rest were clustered with what I assume is probably a queen in there. I checked the frames and they are making progress on making comb but there is only maybe 500 honeybees so it will take them quite a bit of work to get things ready for making brood at this rate. So I have started feeding them store bought raw honey. THEY LOVE IT! Their vigor has GREATLY increased. I am feeding the other hive too which has probably 800-1000 bees. Neither are huge swarms but they are both doing well. I thought for sure I killed them both but now I understand how bees look and act when its super cold! LOL!. I also put both hives fully and properly together and now I just wait


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

the keeps say never feed honey that you do not know were it came from ,, you may get all kinds of thing to kill your bees


----------

